# Got a question, table or cut up and make calls



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 16, 2016)

Ok found this stump today in a trash pile, I already cut one up (Oak Stump smaller than this one) and made two really nice Duck whistle (pics to come when I get the finish on them) and some blanks left over for some other things, Anyway, my question, Do I cut this up and make call blanks, or do you think it will make a nice (But heavy) Table base, I am thinking a Mount base for taxidermy, maybe a call stand. etc. Just looking for some ideas before I cut it up. Going to pressure wash it tomorrow see what it looks like.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2016)

I like the idea of a mount.....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Tony (Dec 16, 2016)

Second that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 16, 2016)

I was thinking of using it as a pestle for a deer or something like that, or some sort of duck mount still thinking on this,  is that what you guys were thinking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Dec 16, 2016)

Lots of possibilities!


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2016)

Too small for deer. Maybe do 2 ducks.....


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 17, 2016)

Yeah that is what i was thinking ripjack , just a little short for a deer mount, but a bunch of wood ducks would look kewl, got it pressure washed today, seem to hold up better than I though under water pressure, so that's where im at now. Could always make it a call stand with wood ducks as well. just a thought

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 17, 2016)

Well...make sure you take plenty of pics of the process. We all love to see how things are made.
And of course, the final outcome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 18, 2016)

I will don't know how long it will take but I will take pics


----------



## greenleecustomcalls (Dec 21, 2016)

Have not done anything expect pressure what the stump its still in the back on my truck. But here are three oak Root burl Whistles I made from the other oak stump. The grain is nice and was really hard to turn.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------

